# A Modern Prairie Sconce



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*A Modern Prairie Scone - Preliminary Sketch*

*See the preliminary sketch of A Modern Prairie Sconce*






Thanks for looking,

Randy
http://www.randallprice.com


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

rlp said:


> *A Modern Prairie Scone - Preliminary Sketch*
> 
> *See the preliminary sketch of A Modern Prairie Sconce*
> 
> ...


Looks spot on for the FLW vernacular. Nice indeed. Can't wait to see one lit up. Thanks for sharing.

always,
J.C.

P.S. My home town has the single largest collection of FLW structures. Nowhere else on the planet has as many in one place.


----------



## GSnyder (Oct 29, 2008)

rlp said:


> *A Modern Prairie Scone - Preliminary Sketch*
> 
> *See the preliminary sketch of A Modern Prairie Sconce*
> 
> ...


Excellent work! I'm not a scholar of this style, but to me it appears both unmistakably FLW-esque and freshly contemporary. So yes, "modern prairie" is exactly how it reads.The naked corners of the shade in particular seem unusual for the genre and yet entirely appropriate.

The vertical proportions look perfect, and the little tooth in the shelf adds just the right amount of decoration.

There is one aspect I might be tempted to experiment with, although my guess is that you've played with it already and found the existing design to be optimal. Nevertheless, I'll mention it FYI: the vertical grille feels just slightly cramped to me. There's not quite enough density contrast with the (largely implicit) solid backplate. And yet, you need all five stiles, and widening the sconce to add more breathing room would probably spoil the verticality of the design.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Building the Modern Prairie Scone - Part 1*

In the last post was a short video of preliminary drawings of a Modern Prairie Sconce.

In this post see a video of part one of how the sconce was built.






Thanks for looking,

Randy
http://www.randallprice.com


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Building the Modern Prairie Scone - Part 1*
> 
> In the last post was a short video of preliminary drawings of a Modern Prairie Sconce.
> 
> ...


Neat little project!


----------



## mnpete (Feb 15, 2011)

rlp said:


> *Building the Modern Prairie Scone - Part 1*
> 
> In the last post was a short video of preliminary drawings of a Modern Prairie Sconce.
> 
> ...


I really like this design Randy. Can't wait to see it finished and lit up.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Building a Modern Prairie Sconce - Part 2*

The parts are cut out and I am applying the finish - before assembly. I am finishing before gluing up because it would be difficult to apply the finish after assembly, especially between the slats.

Watch the video to see the finish I'm using and what is in store for part 3.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

rlp said:


> *Building a Modern Prairie Sconce - Part 2*
> 
> The parts are cut out and I am applying the finish - before assembly. I am finishing before gluing up because it would be difficult to apply the finish after assembly, especially between the slats.
> 
> Watch the video to see the finish I'm using and what is in store for part 3.


good video. very clear!!


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Building a Modern Prairie Sconce - Part 2*
> 
> The parts are cut out and I am applying the finish - before assembly. I am finishing before gluing up because it would be difficult to apply the finish after assembly, especially between the slats.
> 
> Watch the video to see the finish I'm using and what is in store for part 3.


Thanks Rob.


----------



## workerinwood (Jan 1, 2010)

rlp said:


> *Building a Modern Prairie Sconce - Part 2*
> 
> The parts are cut out and I am applying the finish - before assembly. I am finishing before gluing up because it would be difficult to apply the finish after assembly, especially between the slats.
> 
> Watch the video to see the finish I'm using and what is in store for part 3.


Great presentation.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Building a Modern Prairie Sconce - Part 3*

The finish is applied and and I am assembling the sconce.

Watch the video to see how the sconce is put together and what is in store for part 4.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Building a Modern Prairie Sconce - Part 4*

*In Part 4 see how the electrical components of the sconce are installed as it is lit up for the first time.*


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Building a Modern Prairie Sconce - Part 4*
> 
> *In Part 4 see how the electrical components of the sconce are installed as it is lit up for the first time.*


Thanks for putting this together. I can't wait to see how you make your lamp shades.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Building a Modern Prairie Sconce - Part 4*
> 
> *In Part 4 see how the electrical components of the sconce are installed as it is lit up for the first time.*


Thanks Jim - I should have the next video up this weekend.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Building a Modern Prairie Sconce - Part 5*

*In Part 5 see how the lamp shade is laminated and fitted to the shade frame.*


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

rlp said:


> *Building a Modern Prairie Sconce - Part 5*
> 
> *In Part 5 see how the lamp shade is laminated and fitted to the shade frame.*


Thanks for the video on how to make lamp shade. I learned a lot.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

*Building a Modern Prairie Sconce - Part 6*

*In part 6 I finish the completed Modern Prairie Sconce.*


----------

